# Middle Georgia Mule shanked!



## Close Proximity (Sep 22, 2016)

I was fortunate enough to self film this 215lb stud on a bed to food pattern. Stuck him with a ramcat. He didn't even make it out of the plot. Pressure is off and now I have the rest of the year to pin down a buck I have a 4 year history with. The video will be posted on my Facebook and YouTube channel : close proximity tv.  Hope everyone has a great season. Stay safe and God bless!


----------



## JJhunts (Sep 23, 2016)

Sick beast!


----------



## Johnny 71 (Sep 23, 2016)

Greats job congrats


----------



## sutton1 (Sep 23, 2016)

Great deer


----------



## NUTT (Sep 23, 2016)

Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## cumberland (Sep 23, 2016)

Do you think you would have had any shot at him without the Evolve?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 23, 2016)

cumberland said:


> Do you think you would have had any shot at him without the Evolve?



Well... U forgot to put.. The bfo drawed him in. The ddd kept him from smelling me and the ramcat powered by obession bows put him down...

Did i leave something out???? By the way its against fourm rules to advertise.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 23, 2016)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Didd i leave something out???? By the way its against fourm rules to advertise.



It's not against rules for product promotion if he doesn't own the products he's showing in the pictures.  It's not advertising.

And I know plenty of people in the forum don't like it when the local folks push local products.  I get it.  But Jordan is a good dude, and good hunter.  Let's all be nice.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 23, 2016)

Dandy buck. Congrats.


----------



## UGATurkey (Sep 23, 2016)

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## Close Proximity (Sep 23, 2016)

*Thanks*



UGATurkey said:


> Congrats on a nice buck!



Thank ya


----------



## Close Proximity (Sep 23, 2016)

*Thanks*



whitetailfreak said:


> Dandy buck. Congrats.



Thanks!


----------



## tc2015 (Sep 23, 2016)

Congrats Jordan on a great deer. People gone hate the more successful u become!!! let it be, congrats again.


----------



## Close Proximity (Sep 24, 2016)

tc2015 said:


> Congrats Jordan on a great deer. People gone hate the more successful u become!!! let it be, congrats again.



We experience the same things killa! Thanks shep!


----------



## spencer12 (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice one, congrats!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Sep 24, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> It's not against rules for product promotion if he doesn't own the products he's showing in the pictures.  It's not advertising.
> 
> And I know plenty of people in the forum don't like it when the local folks push local products.  I get it.  But Jordan is a good dude, and good hunter.  Let's all be nice.



No doubt that's a fine buck. Congratulations on that.


----------



## scottc (Sep 24, 2016)

Good job congrats


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 24, 2016)

Congrats, Jordan; awesome buck!!


----------



## uturn (Sep 24, 2016)

Good Buck...Congratulations!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 24, 2016)

Haters gonna hate. Great buck and congrats.


----------



## Close Proximity (Sep 25, 2016)

He is 120 and some change , 5.5" bases, 215lb,5.5years old. For reference nose to corner of eye socket is around 8". The pic is what it is.


----------



## Duckhawk05 (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice buck, congrats !


----------



## marknga (Sep 25, 2016)

Great buck, congratulations


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 26, 2016)

Congrats on a great buck.   

Pushing products in front of such a magnificent animal is distasteful and takes away from the picture.  It has nothing to do with being a hater or jealous either.  I thoroughly enjoy seeing successful hunters with their trophies.  Just my point of view.  To each his own though.


----------



## Covehnter (Sep 26, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Congrats and a great buck.
> 
> Pushing products in front of such a magnificent animal is distasteful and takes away from the picture though.  It was nothing to do with being a hater or jealous either.  I thoroughly enjoy seeing other successful hunters with with their trophies.  Just my point of view.  To each his own though.



I agree. But congratulations anyway.


----------



## spencer12 (Sep 26, 2016)

whitetailfreak said:


> He gone




Woah, why did he get banned? Did I miss something while at work?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 26, 2016)

Not because of advertising...he had two accounts at one point and that's a no no.  Sorry Jordan... &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 27, 2016)

hrstille said:


> This poor guy is a prime example of what's wrong with hunting. He apparently thinks he's some sort of rock star for shooting a dink with a bow. Why can't people just hunt and respect animals when they kill them.  Also somebody need to inform him that every deer in North America is on a bed to food pattern in Sept. Sorry for the rant. Guys like him just bother me.



You could not be more wrong about him.  Maybe he thinks the way you conduct yourself and the way you hunt is stupid too.


----------



## basschaser (Sep 28, 2016)

I've been on pro staffs and field staffs on the fishing side. I've got product at cost, never received anything for free. Therefore id never advertise something I didn't believe in. Just my two cents, but I image he's not getting  paid to put that in the picture. Therefore he believes in it.  Great deer sir.


----------



## basschaser (Sep 28, 2016)

I've also turkey hunted with a big name that advertised a product on film that was never used during the hunt. I would guess the OP is not employed by a big company. Prolly a weekend warrior like the rest of us


----------



## Antler Addict (Sep 29, 2016)

Great Bow kill !! Congrats

I will be sure to remove all my camo, tape my bow limbs and remove my hat prior to posting on this site !!

Might get accused of promoting products instead of showing my fellow hunters my bow kill.

Unbelievable !!


----------



## GADawg08 (Sep 29, 2016)

I'll start by saying congrats to the guy on a great buck!! However, I must also say that while I don't have a problem with anyone mentioning the products they use in their thread, I do have somewhat of an issue with "product placement" in pics....like Foreman mentioned in an earlier thread, its kind of distasteful and takes away from the picture.


----------

